# Not sure why



## mmcmdl (Jan 16, 2021)

But it seems I cant post my phone number . This is a direct line . 443-52-8 0015 .


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 16, 2021)

Why?


----------



## darkzero (Jan 17, 2021)

Is 443-52-8 0015 the p/n for a mmcmdl model dav-e?


----------



## Z2V (Jan 17, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> But it seems I cant post my phone number . This is a direct line . 443-52-8 0015 .


In your signature you have , 443-five18-zer0 115 
Do I get the prize of the day?


----------



## Aukai (Jan 17, 2021)

No wonder he doesn't answer....and that lady is getting pssed.


----------

